# no match for



## friggione

Hi guys! Do you know what the expression  "no match" mean?
the context is a japanese cartoon, in which the two main characters are fighting, and loosing, against the enemy. one of them asks to the other:
"Are we no match for him?"
Thanks to everybody in advance!
Bye bye
friggion's


----------



## cas29

It means that one team or player is not at the same skill level as the other and has no hope of winning - they are not a good match, they are not a match (as in a balanced set) at all.

It can be used for sports, for areas of knowledge - cooking, any situation where you are highlighting that one person is much better at whatever it is than the other person.


----------



## [ITA]Shank

Secondo me é qualcosa del tipo "Non c'é partita per noi con lui???"... non suona bene in italiano, ma il senso é quello insomma.


----------



## cas29

It can mean there is no contest --- in this conte*xt - *they are talking about a "partita" and so a "real" game isn't possible - but the concept should be in terms of *ability *to compete, it is about the equal pairing of the participants, not the event itself.

I hope that helps.


----------



## [ITA]Shank

The form "non c'é partita" is an idiom in italian cas!!! It isn't necessarily referred to a real game.


----------



## kan3malato

Ciao
Colgo l'occasione...
Spesso mi sono domandato(anche se ne capisco il senso) come viene tradotto correttamente "match" in un contesto come questo:
"Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms." 
Spesso trovo  anche:"non match found"
Ho messo una frase a caso nel motore di ricerca del forum e quella è la risposta.
Thanks


----------



## [ITA]Shank

I would translate it with:
"Spiacente - nessun riscontro trovato. Cortesemente prova con alcune altre parole." or "Spiacente - nessuna corrispondenza trovata. Cortesemente prova con alcune altre parole.""

But "to match" literally I think it's "combaciare". The problem is that the english form "a match" cannot be translated with "una combaciazione", you have to translate it with "un riscontro" or "una corrispondenza".


----------



## *Gaia*

La difficoltà è che in italiano c'è bisogno di una perifrasi in questo contesto...qualcosa come "non sono stati rilevati _risultati che corrispondano_ ai termini della ricerca". In inglese, in una parola: "match"


----------



## *Gaia*

[ITA]Shank;1429543 said:
			
		

> I would translate it with:
> "Spiacente - nessun riscontro trovato. Cortesemente prova con alcune altre parole."
> 
> But "to match" literally I think it's "combaciare".



Che bella traduzione, rende perfettamente!


----------



## [ITA]Shank

*Gaia* said:


> La difficoltà è che in italiano c'è bisogno di una perifrasi in questo contesto...qualcosa come "non sono stati rilevati _risultati che corrispondano_ ai termini della ricerca". In inglese, in una parola: "match"



La perifrasi la fai se vuoi scrivere la frase in maniera professionale, ma puoi benissimo farne a meno.


----------



## *Gaia*

[ITA]Shank;1429610 said:
			
		

> La perifrasi la fai se vuoi scrivere la frase in maniera professionale, ma puoi benissimo farne a meno.



E' che spesso tendo ad essere un pò verbosa


----------



## [ITA]Shank

*Gaia* said:


> E' che spesso tendo ad essere un pò verbosa



No tranquilla, ci ho messo un po anche io a trovare le parole giuste, infatti ho editato 4 volte... non era affatto semplice come domanda.


----------



## cas29

[ITA]Shank;1429436 said:
			
		

> The form "non c'é partita" is an idiom in italian cas!!! It isn't necessarily referred to a real game.


 

Ah - I didn't know that!!!  
Thank you -

Is it used the same way as I described the use in English?


----------



## kan3malato

Thank you Guys, very helpful


----------



## [ITA]Shank

cas29 said:


> Ah - I didn't know that!!!
> Thank you -
> 
> Is it used the same way as I described the use in English?



Ya, the same.


----------



## cas29

Good to know!  thanks


----------



## Brian P

E come si direbbe in italiano "mismatch" nel contesto di, per esempio, un contese di pugilato, nel quale uno dei pugilisti è tanto migliore dell'altro chi vince subito da knockout?

Se vorreste corrigere i miei sbagli cercherò di non adombrarmi


----------



## claudine2006

Brian P said:


> E come si direbbe in italiano "mismatch" nel contesto di, per esempio, un incontro di pugilato, nel quale uno dei pugili è tanto superiore all'altro da vincere subito per knockout?
> 
> Se correggerete i miei sbagli, cercherò di non adombrarmi


Ops, la risposta non la so!
A meno che non sia "non c'è stata partita".


----------



## Brian P

Grazie, cara Claudine.  Dopo molti anni dello studio dell'italiano continuo a sbagliarmi ma con l'aiuto di gentili amici come tu ci giungerò!


----------



## claudine2006

Brian P said:


> Grazie, cara Claudine. Dopo tanti anni passati a studiare italiano, continuo a sbagliarmi, ma con l'aiuto di gentili amici come te ce la farò!


Di niente, Brian. Il tuo italiano è ottimo, non preoccuparti.


----------



## Necsus

Brian P said:
			
		

> E come si direbbe in italiano "mismatch" nel contesto di, per esempio, un incontro di pugilato, nel quale uno dei pugili è tanto superiore all'altro da vincere subito per knockout?


Direi "non c'è confronto", o in un registro più familiare "non c'è lotta", "non c'è storia".


----------



## Koroner

Hi Brian.
Let's put forward that I admire you very much for your skills with languages, and that you are without any doubt the most fluent and correct non-native Italian speaker I've ever come across (given the few posts of yours that I've been reading so far).

I just wish to know what phrase you had got in your mind before writing that _**se vorreste corrigere (correggere) i miei sbagli*_ which claudine has already corrected.

Was it _*if you will to correct my mistakes*_?
Or _*if you would to correct my mistakes*_?

I am curious to know, thanks.


----------



## Brian P

Koroner said:


> Hi Brian.
> Let's put forward that I admire you very much for your skills with languages, and that you are without any doubt the most fluent and correct non-native Italian speaker I've ever come across (given the few posts of yours that I've been reading so far).
> 
> I just wish to know what phrase you had got in your mind before writing that _**se vorreste corrigere (correggere) i miei sbagli*_ which claudine has already corrected.
> 
> Was it _*if you will to correct my mistakes*_? If you want to correct my mistakes
> Or _*if you would to correct my mistakes*_? If you would like to correct my mistakes
> 
> I am curious to know, thanks.


 
Thanks for the compliment, Koroner.  The English translation of the phrase _Se vorreste corregere i miei sbagli cercherò di non adombrarmi _is, "If you would like to correct my mistakes I will try not to be offended".

As you can see, I have typed corrections in red to your two phrases.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Koroner

Hi again Brian.

First thank you for the corrections to my phrases which, by the way, were only (wrong) guesses.

Hence your sentence I would like to clear which choice would be the best to precisely translate it.

Claudine corrected that wrong part of your sentence, but I think that she "hijacked" a little the actual meaning of your thoughts.
As a matter of fact in your sentence you voluntarily put the verb *volere, *since the _*would *_in the English version.

Actually there are three correct ways to include the verb *volere* within such a request/possibility, and while the first of them uses indicative and is kind of colloquial and the second is very formal making it use of imperfect subjunctive, the third perhaps is the one expressing at its best the meaning of your *if you would like to correct*.

(1) _*Se volete correggere i miei sbagli*_
(2) *Se voleste correggere i miei sbagli*
(3) _*Se vorrete correggere i miei sbagli*_

Actually there exists an even more formal expression:

*Se volessero/vorranno [lor signori] correggere i miei sbagli*

but this is really just a "freaking" form which isn't used anymore except in very strong dependence relationships, and in fact it's some you might hear only in contexts reproducing the past (the part in brackets well shows this).
Someone may point out that a few butlers working for very rich men could actually still make such a mixed use of imperfect subjunctive together with third-person plural.
Maybe (thinking about Berlusconi's servants...)

Note however that none of the correct available forms using *volere* make use of conditional, like your

**Se vorreste correggere i miei sbagli*

Remember: you can find a *vorreste* only to express one's wishes, just like a *vorrei* (always conditional).
Google "se vorreste" (with double quotes included) to get what I mean.

I am really interested in accurate language translations. This is due to a former project for a software of mine (not yet abandoned, though) capable to perform very good translations (I am a programmer).
That's where my curiousity came from, thanks for replying.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

I read this whole thread and STILL don't know how to say "no match."

Examples:

"He was a decent pianist, but he was no match for Horowitz."
"The foreign legion was no match for Garibaldi's army."


----------



## Brian P

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> I read this whole thread and STILL don't know how to say "no match."
> 
> Examples:
> 
> "He was a decent pianist, but he was no match for Horowitz."
> "The foreign legion was no match for Garibaldi's army."


 
According to my dictionary, "was no match for" in Italian is "non riusciva a tenere testa a".  However, let's wait for the native speakers.

Brian


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Brian P said:


> According to my dictionary, "was no match for" in Italian is "non riusciva a tenere testa a".  However, let's wait for the native speakers.
> 
> Brian



This is correct.
You can also say "non era nessuno se paragonato a".


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Dunque qual'è migliore:

1. La legione non riuscí a tenere testa all'esercito garibaldiano.
2. La legione non fu nessuno se paragonato all'esercito garibaldiano.


----------



## Necsus

Or also  'non era nessuno/niente in confronto a...'.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

3. La legione non era nessuno/niente in confronto all'esercito garibaldiano.

(Ma mi sembra troppo colloquiale quello ...)


----------



## Yulan

Hello everybody,

From "The Oregon Trail" (F. Parkman):

"My philanthropy* was no match for* my curiosity and I was vexed at the possibility that I migth lose the rare opportunity of seeing the cerimonies of war.

1) My attempt:

"Lo spirito di curiosità *vinceva* la mia vena filantropica e mi sentivo contrariato per l'eventualità di perdere la rara opportunità di assistere ai riti propiziatori di guerra" 

I have traslated "was no match for" with "vinceva": it has to sound epic and poetic, I changed and re-changed it over and over again, still it does not sound so good.

I would appreciate any poetic suggestion. 

Thanks in advance for you help 




Hello Friggione,

Sorry, but I am not asking what" No match for" means.

If it is possible, I am asking for some bright inputs (possibily from natives) in terms or rendering it poetically: if this is not possible, just let me know. I will understand.
Thanks!


----------



## Iraiem

Provo a darti alcune opzioni. Non so proprio quanto belle e poetiche possano essere, ma magari puoi trovarvi qualche spunto:
"La mia filantropia non poteva paragonarsi/compararsi/tener testa alla mia curiosità"
"La mia curiosità soverchiava/annichiliva/metteva in ombra/oscurava la mia filantropia"

Non mi viene in mente nient'altro, spero possa esserti di un qualche aiuto.


----------



## Yulan

Grazie Iraiem!
Grazie mille per le alternative! Vanno benissimo!

_Poeticamente parlando, _userò "soverchiava" 

Buona serata! ;-)


----------



## Iraiem

Lieto di esserti stato di aiuto Yulan, buona serata a te


----------

